# MAC - Year of the Snake color collection Feb 2013



## Janice (Feb 5, 2013)

Place all your *MAC Year of the Snake Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.   


   Check out the MAC YotS collection thread for the latest spicy dish.


----------

